# Jeremy Meeks, the PSL killer.



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 28, 2020)

Jeremy Meeks would be very low PSL since he is slightly bug eyed, light eyebrows and recessed chin yet he is the grand Chad. Billionaire and "hot" according to most women. It tells us that we are doing something wrong when trying to get PSL rating because it is not even close to realism. Look at his photos without makeup or photo editing by modelling agencies::


----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 28, 2020)

He’s not bug eyed and his protruding bones give him harmony


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 28, 2020)

look at that fuckin puny neck.


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 28, 2020)

dude did you just start browsing PSL five minutes ago or what


----------



## Kingkellz (Mar 28, 2020)

Meeks is anything but bug eyed JFL


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 28, 2020)

Nobody cares about those photos,




When people say "Jeremy Meeks" all they think about is that mugshot, he has a status halo built by his looks, people think of a dark triad criminal bad boy, with* THIS SPECIFIC FACE* from *THIS SPECIFIC PICTURE*, even though obv he doesnt look like that irl clearly.

He has status built from his looks (from this one picture that has been posted around god knows how many times) + criminal activities,
*It is that status that makes him a pussy wetter*. His best picture was plastered across the country, across the world for years on end, keep that in mind.


----------



## GetThatBread (Mar 28, 2020)

Most blacks if not all have a recessed chin; I think it’s genetic. Chris brown, Michael B Jordan, ASAP Rocky, XXXTentacion, Odell Beckham JR, and many other black sex symbols. Side profile isn’t important like most put it out to be. Everyone I named has a protruding maxilla with good zygo projection. Zygo Projection is absolutely crucial when it comes to aesthetics and Meeks has insane projection. Eye are is also 80% of attraction anyway and the remaining 20 is Frame/Height/Teeth. PSL is just gay autist basement dwelling internet cope. What I mentioned is Law and should be taken as such


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 28, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> *What I mentioned is Law and should be taken as such*


Yea, tell 'em King, GO OFF KING.


----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 28, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> Most blacks if not all have a recessed chin; I think it’s genetic. Chris brown, Michael B Jordan, ASAP Rocky, XXXTentacion, Odell Beckham JR, and many other black sex symbols. Side profile isn’t important like most put it out to be. Everyone I named has a protruding maxilla with good zygo projection. Zygo Projection is absolutely crucial when it comes to aesthetics and Meeks has insane projection. Eye are is also 80% of attraction anyway and the remaining 20 is Frame/Height/Teeth. PSL is just gay autist basement dwelling internet cope. What I mentioned is Law and should be taken as such


The only black race ive seen without recessed chins are blacks mixed with Native American, white, or just pure Ethiopians


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 28, 2020)

Meeks literally has the best eye area of all time


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 28, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> Meeks literally has the best eye area of all time


Cope


----------



## Square Jaw (Mar 28, 2020)

I miss when the PSL community didn't Meekspost as much


----------



## GetThatBread (Mar 28, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> The only black race ive seen without recessed chins are blacks mixed with Native American, white, or just pure Ethiopians


That is true it’s really rare finding a non recessed black; even mulattos have it. Only one I could find that isn’t recessed is Jordan Calloway


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 28, 2020)

Meeks is overrated but you're coping too much his bone structure is insane. And He's a Mullato so his Smv is closer to whites


----------



## Inferno (Mar 28, 2020)

He's thugmaxxed anyway. That gives him a plus in the eyes of foids.


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 28, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Cope
> View attachment 324975


Look at that assymetry jfl, mogged by mugshot meeks


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Mar 28, 2020)

*are you retarded op? you pick the worst photos to illustrate your point and don’t even include the famous mugshot which he got famous off of. *


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 28, 2020)

He is anything but bug eye you autsit, and has very good front profile are you retarded?


----------



## hoodmaxxnigga (Mar 28, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> That is true it’s really rare finding a non recessed black; even mulattos have it. Only one I could find that isn’t recessed is Jordan Calloway


its called maxillary prognathism, I think. Black people are more prone to having it for whatever reason.


dogeatsgrass said:


> Jeremy Meeks would be very low PSL since he is slightly bug eyed, light eyebrows and recessed chin yet he is the grand Chad. Billionaire and "hot" according to most women. It tells us that we are doing something wrong when trying to get PSL rating because it is not even close to realism. Look at his photos without makeup or photo editing by modelling agencies::
> 
> View attachment 324956
> View attachment 324957
> ...


his neck in the second image is shopped lmfao shit shitpost


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Mar 28, 2020)

Another SHIT graycel thread


----------



## yang (Mar 28, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *are you retarded op? you pick the worst photos to illustrate your point and don’t even include the famous mugshot which he got famous off of. *





PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Another SHIT graycel thread


----------



## Elias (Mar 28, 2020)

@Lorsss offtopic


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 28, 2020)

Shit thread


----------



## LowTierNormie (Mar 28, 2020)

He has insane ziggos.


----------



## GarixTheChad (Mar 28, 2020)

he needs to workout his neck


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 28, 2020)

cope


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 28, 2020)

dogeatsgrass said:


> Jeremy Meeks would be very low PSL since


no shut the fuck up you stupid greycel
he wouldnt, plus you cherrypicked shitty pictures lol
these are the pictures whihc got him famous lol:










as you can tell he's definitely very high psl
AND JFL AT CALLING HIM BUGEYED
he has everything, jaw lips zygos coloring eyes browridge

shit thread kys


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Mar 28, 2020)

Fucking greycels


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 28, 2020)

Cry me a river.. All these post "he thugs" "his ____ area is best" , The point is.. PSL is BS. He has a harmony in his face even those "PSL FLAWS" are not flaws in real life because it could compliment a face or even make someone look uglier. He defo looks good even with his flaws cause it goes along with his facial structure. That's why many people fail at surgery because they PSLied themselves and end up looking like turdmonster.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 28, 2020)

dogeatsgrass said:


> Cry me a river.. All these post "he thugs" "his ____ area is best" , The point is.. PSL is BS. He has a harmony in his face even those "PSL FLAWS" are not flaws in real life because it could compliment a face or even make someone look uglier. He defo looks good even with his flaws cause it goes along with his facial structure. That's why many people fail at surgery because they PSLied themselves and end up looking like turdmonster.


What PSL flaws does he have?

Insane bone structure, great ratio's and even colouring . Literally is the embodiment of what PSL is


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 28, 2020)

Bunch of cope


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 28, 2020)

dogeatsgrass said:


> Bunch of cope


U are coping hard man, you know that the people here with better pheno's than you will ascend after they fix their failos. you have good features but no matter what you'll look like shit


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Mar 28, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> no shut the fuck up you stupid greycel
> he wouldnt, plus you cherrypicked shitty pictures lol
> these are the pictures whihc got him famous lol:
> View attachment 325485
> ...


YOU cherry picked the photos. Like it's not even his side profile and photo is filtered as fuck. Either you are 12 yo or a literal IQ trash.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 28, 2020)

dogeatsgrass said:


> YOU cherry picked the photos. Like it's not even his side profile and photo is filtered as fuck. Either you are 12 yo or a literal IQ trash.


are you fucking autistic you fucking complete and idiotic curry retard?
I CHERRYPICKED THE PHOTOS?

your 1st picture: a mugshot taken over 10 years ago with shitty lighting and even slightly lens distorted
your second picture, jeremy meeks' head posture makes his neck look weak, other than that his face still looks good
3rd picture: side profile where his tongue is down, other than that his side profile is actually good and probably 500x better than yours
AND FINALLY: YOUR FOURTH PICTURE IS LITERALLY A LENS DISTORTED SELFIE AND YOURE SAYING IM CHERRYPICKING?
you dare to call me iq trash when you seem to have fucking autism?

my first picture: a candid picture taken when he was in court, how the fuck is that cherry picking?
2nd picture: literally a mugshot, the same one he got famous for, which you didnt include because youre a big fat coper
3rd picture: another picture literally taken in court, not even a modelling photoshoot or anything

greycels i swear to god, fucking idiot. WHICH PHOTO IS FILTERED RETARD? lmaoo


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 28, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> View attachment 324960


LOL @ claiming he debunks PSL concepts, or beauty standards.
Dude has:
* high set cheeckbones
* prominent cheeckbones
* massive ogee curve
* color-contast-maxxed (tainted skin + blue eyes halo)
* average eye shape (nothing special, but no a big failo either)
* compact midface:
* great ratio's and harmony and symmatry
* above average jawline


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 28, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> LOL @ claiming he debunks PSL concepts, or beauty standards.
> Dude has:
> * high set cheeckbones
> * prominent cheeckbones
> ...


When did I say that? I just said that like all male models, he doesn't look as good without his stage crew giving him perfect angles, lighting, makeup, and photoshop.

I said that people remember him for one really good photo, that is what people think of when they think of Jeremy Meeks, he has his entire status built around being a criminal and looking the way he did in his mugshot. That status will stay there even as his looks degrade by age.

So in short, I said that he built status around his looks, and that status will halo him despite whatever happens to his looks going forward.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 28, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> When did I say that? I just said that like all male models, he doesn't look as good without his stage crew giving him perfect angles, lighting, makeup, and photoshop.
> 
> I said that people remember him for one really good photo, that is what people think of when they think of Jeremy Meeks, he has his entire status built around being a criminal and looking the way he did in his mugshot. That status will stay there even as his looks degrade by age.
> 
> So in short, I said that he built status around his looks, and that status will halo him despite whatever happens to his looks going forward.


I meant to reply to OP. Not you.


----------



## OverForMe (Mar 28, 2020)

jaw or death


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 28, 2020)

He has a pencil neck and looks much worse irl. Looks like a meth crackhead with good bones.

that mugshot is PSL9 tho


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Mar 28, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Meeks is overrated but you're coping too much his bone structure is insane. And He's a Mullato so his Smv is closer to whites


He has an "exotic" appeal quite common with Mullato's to get hailo'd by that.


----------



## dingodongo (Mar 28, 2020)

So there is only one good photo of him?
He has a certain angle he looks good from I think


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 28, 2020)

His coloring is insane

red lips light eyes ideal tan skin

would be even better with light green eyes i think and brown hair instead of bald


----------



## Leforrt3000 (Mar 28, 2020)

He does not have a low psl rating whatsoever. Dom, low trust features, slayer eyes + blue eyes + light skin black guy combo. Great aesthetics apart from the bad posture and mild chin recession. 

His eye area is insanely striking. 

Studies show women are more attracted to dark triad facial traits (and personality traits). His face is the epitome of dark triad maesthetic features, plus he's tatted and a felon.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Mar 28, 2020)

PSL rating is honestly autistic. Even getting an IRL rating is dumb. If your not a MM, looksmax.


----------



## mattzdeb (Mar 28, 2020)

Delusional post


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 28, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> PSL rating is honestly autistic. Even getting an IRL rating is dumb. If your not a MM, looksmax.


Become gigachad or die tbh


----------



## lijden (Mar 28, 2020)

he descended considerably since his viral mugshot, about 2 points. Whats carrying him now is not his looks but his status/money.

If you disagree you are a deluded coping tranny


----------



## ClintWit60 (May 13, 2020)

Here's some cherrypicking in response.


----------



## Nosecel (May 13, 2020)

I'm late but imagine thinking that Meeks has bug eyes lol


----------



## Amnesia (May 13, 2020)

ClintWit60 said:


> Here's some cherrypicking in response.
> View attachment 405256
> View attachment 405265


Absolutely insane sex appeal

His sex appeal is off the charts, and that's all that matters. No Tik Tok prettyboy with faggy lips and overdone eyebrows holds a candle to Meeks ability to cause floods from all the pussies he wets entering a club


----------



## ClintWit60 (May 13, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Absolutely insane sex appeal
> 
> His sex appeal is off the charts, and that's all that matters. No Tik Tok prettyboy with faggy lips and overdone eyebrows holds a candle to Meeks ability to cause floods from all the pussies he wets entering a club


Doesn't even need large muscles. Just low body fat so his cheeks pop. He looked like this in 7th grade.


----------



## KDA Player (May 13, 2020)

Op is a faggot ngl


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 13, 2020)

Stopped reading at „bug eyed“


----------



## AutisticBeaner (May 13, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/jeremy...ments-for-psl-the-rating-system-vs-rl.140213/


----------

